# Free to home with outdoor Aviary (Arlington, WA)



## Nuna (Jul 28, 2012)

I brought one of my birds home not too long ago after he'd done well in an indoor setting previously. I've had him for a month though, and it is clear that he is just not happy. I love him to death, but I can't bring myself to keep a bird in a setting that he cant thrive in. If there is anyone in Western Washington with an outdoor aviary that would like to provide him a loving home, I will happily bequeath him to you. His name is Zephyr and I'm devastated to have to make this decision, but I want to do what is best for my bird.

An image of Zephyr


----------



## AZPigeonCrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Is Zephyr still available? I would love to give him a loving home.  
Im a 16 year old homeschooled 4-H'er who just moved from Arizona. I'm located in Bow, WA.
I have a flock of around 20 _spoiled_ NY flying flights and have lots of experience with birds.
We can come pick him up if needed


----------

